
iMeshup (startup) is launching–cloud workflow tool for 3d game development - imeshup
https://imeshup.com
======
imeshup
iMeshup is an online management system for the game development industry. It’s
place where you can store, organize, and review 3D assets— all in the cloud!
We’ve combined top-notch repository functionality with visually-accurate
compression and viewing capability to give you a way to inspect, discuss, and
accept 3D models, without the use of any desktop software! Get all the pieces
of your game together quickly with seamless uploading, on-the-model-
commenting, and easy versioning!

